# Hadaly



## Halfdaft (26/7/17)

Has anyone got stock or will anyone be recieveing stock of the Psyclone Hadaly

Everywhere seems to be out of stock and apparently Psyclone doesn't ship to SA...


----------



## Divan Smit (26/7/17)

We have the SXK clone in stock

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/sxk-hadaly-styled-rda-1208?category=90&page=2

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/17)

No-one seems to have an authentic or clone...?


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> No-one seems to have an authentic or clone...?



Just import brother.
Plenty clones over the seas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Just import brother.
> Plenty clones over the seas.



Any recommended sites?

@kimbo - can you perhaps assist?


----------



## Scouse45 (14/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Any recommended sites?
> 
> @kimbo - can you perhaps assist?


Msg me bud u should hav my number. I'll hook u up. Brad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Any recommended sites?
> 
> @kimbo - can you perhaps assist?



Brad will hook you up. If not speak to Suv on vaping and sh!t .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/9/17)

I'm also interested in an Authentic Hadaly, I heard they stopped production of the Hadaly though?


----------



## Halfdaft (14/9/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I'm also interested in an Authentic Hadaly, I heard they stopped production of the Hadaly though?


They have, Psyclone has replaced it with their Entheon RDA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> They have, Psyclone has replaced it with their Entheon RDA.



So glad I got one waiting for me when I get to SA


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divan Smit (14/9/17)

we still have sxk clones available at our Kyalami Branch

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/sxk-hadaly-styled-rda/


----------



## Halfdaft (14/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So glad I got one waiting for me when I get to SA
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Entheon or Hadaly ?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Entheon or Hadaly ?



I wish - the genuine Hadaly only. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (14/9/17)

Any idea when the local vendors will be getting in the Entheon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/17)

also wondering


----------

